# Pinarello vs Pavan



## southbeach33 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am currently looking at the Piarello and the Pavan bikes. Does anyone have an opinion on the Pavan???


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Pinarello*

Pinarello is a famous brand in cycling. Never heard of a Pavan which is not to say it's not of good quality.



southbeach33 said:


> I am currently looking at the Piarello and the Pavan bikes. Does anyone have an opinion on the Pavan???


----------



## shiny_car (Sep 9, 2005)

"the" pinarello. so that would be the...dogma, or perhaps the Paris Carbon FP, or maybe...

not that i know anything about Pavan either, but i suggest you be more specific. even post a link to the bike(s).


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

http://www.pavancycle.ca/html/pavan.htm


----------

